# New: Album Reviews



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Note: I'm still working out the format for the section, so bear with me.

I've added a new subsection of the gear/guitar review area for album reviews. If you've picked something up and it kicks ass, sucks, or otherwise, feel free to post up about it. 

Album Reviews - Sevenstring.org


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool. I've already written many, usually with the title of "Review: ______", are you going to automatically put it in there or should I re-submit?


----------



## amonb (Jan 13, 2008)

Good stuff, cheers chris


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Cool. I've already written many, usually with the title of "Review: ______", are you going to automatically put it in there or should I re-submit?



For the sake of my sanity, please re-submit 'em.


----------



## Michael (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool stuff. I have an old review I did of Magnitude Nine's Decoding The Soul album that I might fix up and throw up.


----------

